# Tecumseh starter parts



## JoeNezZ (Jun 30, 2007)

Does anyone have a parts list for a Tecumseh starter # 33835

I need the part numbers for the starter gear "return spring & retainer washer clip & cap" if any

I have ordered a new drive gear but I dont think it includes a new spring & retainer parts,.

as the original clip broke & the spring flew out & got lost.

if anyone can help me out with these part numbers or has a used spring & clip parts they could sell me please contact me at: [email protected] or post for me.


Thanks, Roger


----------



## anotherleash2 (May 15, 2007)

I am having problems with my starter too... It seems the complete starters are on Ebay for $40 - $60.

I haven't found a parts list, but I will let you know if I do.

Regards,

Eric


----------

